# Possible Galveston bay trip on Wednesday..



## trackatrout (Aug 10, 2010)

Looking to get out and catch some trout...cooked my last 2 fillets tonight. PM me or text if you have my number.


----------



## trackatrout (Aug 10, 2010)

Not a great trip but not bad either... 4 specks, 17",19",2x23". Kept a few sand trout amd a croaker fr the pan. i Forgot to take pics until was almost done cleaning...


----------

